# Bob Sikes - 3 trips over last 8 days



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok, finally getting a min to give a lil report about my 3 recent trips to Bob Sikes over last 7-8 days. On the 29th, was by myself and got there about 2pm. Started throwing an old Gotcha that I was gonna 'put away' since it had caught itz fair share last season, had been redone twice AND Had Not Been CUT OFF. Third cast got me a large live Squid! Since I now had a live bait, I put it on my big rig to freeline. When I slung it out there a bit, as soon as it hit the water it was gone. Hook and all with barely any pull! At this time that was rigged with some 80# mono leader. After a few choice words, I went back to the Gotcha and was able to land 3 and noticed my #50 floro was a bit shredded so I cut it and retied. As I tossed the Gotcha over the rail, I didn't realize my bail was open still so down went the lure into the water. As I was reeling it up for a cast, I had the softest hit I've ever felt and reeled up only leader. It was cut like butter! I lost the Gotcha I was gonna retire. Now knowing therez some good sized biters out there, I wanted some live bait so I took the only Sabiki I had, gave it a toss and brought it back in with only 1 hook hanging. Now I'm ticked cause I've only got this 1 hook demolished Sabiki and 1 Gotcha left. I add a lil line to the 1 hook left for a weight and give it a toss, nothing, 2 more tosses and still nothing. I WANT a live bait so I reach down and get a slice off a small Spanish that had bled out while bringing it in, drop it down for at least a pinfish and WHAMM about the time it hit bottom and just as fast, nothing but my line left! Really ticked I tie on my other Gotcha with fresh #50 Floro and gave it a toss and immediately hooked a Pompano! Fished till Gotcha was taken. Ended that day with 13 Spanish and the Pomp.

{3/31, about noon} 
Took the wife, one of our boys and the 'new' fam member (and B-n-Law showed up too).
Put the only live bait the boy was able to get before that Sabiki became MIA on a balloon and floated it out there about 75 yards. About 20 mins later while goin for Spanish, the big rod gets hit. All thats left is just the head, totally clean bite AND balloon was shredded! Finished the day with the B-n-Law getting 2 of the 10 caught.

{4/2, noon}
Went by myself. Other than losing my 2 Sabikis trying to get bait and my 2 Gotchas, came home with 11. Did hook up on what had to be a King cause after fighting it for a good bit (took me both ways up n down the pier) I could see it was 3' or damn close to it and it was a clean mouth hook with about half my last Gotcha sticking out his mouth, then he took off again! This time, by the time I got it close to the pier I could see that now it was also wrapped in my Floro leader. As I was dropping my net, it's like we met 'eye-to-eye' and it just ever so cleanly bit through.<sigh>. Seemed like quite a few people were catching Spanish down the pier. 1 couple was tearing them up on live shrimp under a float.

Hope all ya'll have some great fishin! See ya out there!


Btw, seems like I used to be able to add pics inline with commentary but now pics must be stored on a URL?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

good catch, thats a lot of fish. 

ha i have the same tackle box


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks chicon monster. As for the box, yea, they are pretty nice. I like it, not only for itz qualities but also cause my Son got it for me after someone took the one I had for years (that he got me for Fatherz Day), right before he deployed for Afghanistan.

Good Fishin 2 ya!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow nice catch and also thanks for the info.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks LB14, I've fished the little pier a few times since I've been back and done pretty good on it with reds, spanish and trout. Just sometimes it can get kinda crowded quick. Of course, whadaya expect if a spot is pretty good right? LOL. :thumbup:


----------

